# Group buy... get yours for only $399 each!



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Why have a run-of the mill M3?? Make a distinctive statement with yours.

$399 for one... or order the left AND right for the special price of $849.

Paypal payments accepted, cash or cheque accepted. Send to [email protected]


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Night pic--- very "knight riderish"!*


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

*Did you wedge a glowstick in your gills?*



Looks like you are making a joke. But if not... we all have our own tastes. Enjoy the new car! :thumbup:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Did you wedge a glowstick in your gills?*



ChuckD said:


> *
> 
> Looks like you are making a joke. But if not... we all have our own tastes. Enjoy the new car! :thumbup: *


So, you want to place an order? They're powered using dilithium crystals!


----------



## thrillhill (Aug 21, 2002)

:rofl: I don't own a BMW, will my A4 run as good as an M3 with these??

If so, I'll take two:rofl:


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

*Oh wow... warp drives!*

Must be good for an additional 20HP and 25 Ft Lbs. In that case your price is way too low.

Most mods on this car that increase horsepower that much total about $6500 plus labor. You need to jack your price way up so people will buy it!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Hmmm... If I retrofit the E46 gills in my E36 can I get in on the group buy?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Here's a better closeup---

The LED patterns oscillate from side to side (like the Cylons from Battlestar galactica).


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

I can hang them from my rear-view mirror like fuzzy dice.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Answers--- Conservatively, the aerodynamic charging effect of the dilithium crystals will contribute a minimum of 35hp across the entire power range. 0-60 times will improve by at least .3seconds.

Unfortunately, for non-E46M3's, you would have to order the entire fender kit to get the power boost. That will significantly increase the price (I can get numbers, if indeed there is enough interest) but once installed, the power improvements will also be seen.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I forgot one other thing... for $100 more, the knight rider theme music will play through your HK sound system. 

Dah dah dahh dahhhhh, dah dah dah dah dAHHHH dah!


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> The LED patterns oscillate from side to side (like the Cylons from Battlestar galactica).
> 
> ...


Ha Ha... Where do I sign up!!!

Now all you need is to include a cassette tape with the Knightrider theme song!

edit... ooops was too slow... Dun dun du dun.. Din din din din... Dun dudda dun dun duunnnn. PSchewwww!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

ChuckD said:


> *Ha Ha... Where do I sign up!!!
> 
> Now all you need is to include a cassette tape with the Knightrider theme song!
> 
> edit... ooops was too slow... Dun dun du dun.. Din din din din... Dun dudda dun dun duunnnn. PSchewwww!  *


The cassette version will be $199. 8-track is $299. LP is $399.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *The cassette version will be $199. 8-track is $299. LP is $399.  *


What a rip-off!  I guess I'll have to settle with just the lights, then


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

What about MP3 or CD versions?

Hey, I need the fenders with the gills and lights, can I get them in orange?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *What about MP3 or CD versions?
> 
> Hey, I need the fenders with the gills and lights, can I get them in orange? *


WHat's "MP3" and "CD"? :dunno:


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

Do you know what would be really cool?
Those streamers that kids hang off the ends of their handlebars on their bikes. If you could attach those to the gills ...


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

mwette said:


> *Do you know what would be really cool?
> Those streamers that kids hang off the ends of their handlebars on their bikes. If you could attach those to the gills ... *


Good idea... we could also do hockey cards in the spokes! I'll get pricing!


----------

